# How do you cope?



## Cody C. (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm new here, and I just wanted to say hi first off, and I'm really glad to find a group of people out there to connect with, that seem to have all of the same experiences that I have. First off, a little about myself.My name is Cody, and I'm a 19 year old college student. I've had IBS for around 5 or 6 years now, and in the past 2 years it's gotten really really bad on me. I mainly get a lot of cramping and diarhhea, although I do get constipated and have really bad gas every now and then.My question is, how do you cope with it?Being in college, I want to go to class, and be normal. I'm tired of having to live life this way. I used to deal with it pretty unhealthily, where I just wouldn't eat the day before a class so I wouldn't have any chance of having to make a bathroom run. Now I've come to find out that eating smaller meals is better for those of us with IBS. In the past couple of weeks, it's gotten to the point where I would skip out on class because of the pain. My friends don't understand me at all. I've lost touch with most of them, because I can't go out and do normal things with them. I have one friend who, a year ago, was my best friend. Now we've grown apart a little, and it's understandable because of college, but everytime he calls me and asks if I want to go grab a bite to eat, I tell him that I can't. I don't know how to explain it to him any better than I already have. I've recently started a journal, and I'm on choline blockers at the moment (methscopolamine.) My next question is how many doctors did you guys have to go to before you finally got it(if you got it) under control? I've been to two different doctors, had 4 colonoscopy's, and been on 3 different meds to try and control it. The new meds seem to be working, but they constipate me beyond belief. When I don't take my meds, I'm in the bathroom 5 times before my class at ten a.m. It's gotten to the point where I have to wake up at 5:30 a.m. if I want to at least be somewhat comfortable for my 10 a.m. class. Sorry for the long introduction, but I'm just a guy looking for some help. Thank you.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Cody -- Welcome! And sorry your IBS has become disruptive to your college life.My IBS didn't start until all my classes are done and when I began doing my thesis research (grad school in my case), so I really don't know the answer to that -- truly sorry -- but check out this forum and the "Going to School" forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=52You'll be able to find other college people in the same boat (you're definitely not alone) and probably also find some great coping ideas.Cherrie


----------



## snow80 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm just finishing up my masters degree now and its been a long road. The thought of sitting in a classroom and having gastro. problems (in front of everyone) was enough to bring on daily panic attacks for me. In fact, it took me 8 years and attending four different colleges to get to this point where I am almost done with my schooling. I told my doctor about the fact that the thought of sitting in a classroom brought me extreme anxiety. He prescribed some antidepressants for me (first Lexapro, now Cymbalta) which have lessened the frequency and severity of my anxiety, which in turn decreases my chances of having an upset stomach during class. He also prescribed Xanax for me and I usually take a .5 mg pill about 30 minutes before class which helps. I ALWAYS sit in the seat closest to the door so I can make a quick exit. Also, bringing a herbal tea (I like Tazo's Calm) to sip on during class seems to calm my stomach too. I have tried the methscopolamine (Pamine Forte) which I take occassionaly when my IBS-D symptoms are particularly bad, but I hate how dry your mouth and eyes seem to get when taking that. I hope some of these tips help you - I totally know what you are going through as fighting IBS while going to school has been a daily struggle for me too.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm at uni again for the 3rd time- this time i'm studying nursing. I don't know how i get through it, i just do. SOmetimes I have worse days than others. Like this week, has been awful but i've forced myself to battle through. The way i see it, I can't let it get the better of me. I don't want it to win. So I just get on with it. I know it seems easier said than done, and sometimes it is- even for me years down the line.I have to say though, hypnotherapy was the single most useful thing I ever tried for the IBS. Didn't cure me- but made me sooo much better.Nikki


----------



## lawstudent (Nov 22, 2007)

yeps that trick always works - sit at the seat closest to the door; that's my ritual. uni with ibs is usually hell especially when u have a timetable that stretches from 8am till 5pm and the doctor is always telling me to have a relaxed quiet lunch.. go figure how that's possible!! im also very embarrased when i have to cancel something whilst giving such a ridiculous excuse as diarrhea .. now i tend to say that i dont feel like it when on the inside im so pissed off at myself for not being able to go. ive been with ibs for 4 years and that's how long ive been at uni .. sometimes i feel helpless like i dont own my life anymore. something which has really helped on the other hand is exercise. i take dance classes twice a week and i never ever had an attack during class - it must be because ure so much focused on something else that u dont think of it and your body kind of has different pressure points when stretching and bending. do u usually have problems when going abroad?? or on flights??


----------



## Cody C. (Nov 6, 2007)

I know what you mean about dancing, and concentrating really hard, and focusing on something else. I RARELY ever have an attack while drumming, which is my hobby. And I've never flown, but I do have problems getting home, and back. Long road trips. >_<I know where every rest stop is on the way though lol. I've never tried hpynotherapy, but I can definitely see how it could help. I might look into that sometime soon. I hope that all of you going through what I am are doing what Nikki is. I recently adopted that motto. I just can't let it win, it can't beat me.Hope all is well with everyone!


----------

